# Waxed Cotton Boot Laces for Alden Indy 405



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm looking for replacement laces for the Alden 405, and I want to use the same laces that are in my Wolverine 1000 Mile Boot…a 1/4" width brown cotton lace infused with beeswax. SF search came up empty as did a search here. Anyone?


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

I don't really like the laces in my Indy boots either. I'm thinking about trying some of the round braided ones in the Kudu boots and something else in the Chromexcel ones. I'm interested to see what you come up with.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

fwiw, here's what I do: I keep a bit of beeswax around (it's the base of the best furniture polish), and twirl a little around new laces, then hit it for a second with a hair dryer, to melt/infuse it.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> fwiw, here's what I do: I keep a bit of beeswax around (it's the base of the best furniture polish), and twirl a little around new laces, then hit it for a second with a hair dryer, to melt/infuse it.


^Trad.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> fwiw, here's what I do: I keep a bit of beeswax around (it's the base of the best furniture polish), and twirl a little around new laces, then hit it for a second with a hair dryer, to melt/infuse it.


I have some beeswax based cast bullet lube. Don't know if these pictures will show it but it made a definite improvement.

Edit: Sorry for the useless pics.


----------



## Enron (Feb 16, 2010)

Redsrover said:


> I'm looking for replacement laces for the Alden 405, and I want to use the same laces that are in my Wolverine 1000 Mile Boot&#8230;a 1/4" width brown cotton lace infused with beeswax. SF search came up empty as did a search here. Anyone?


If you are in Atlanta, try calling up H Stockton and see if they carry any.


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

I decided I like the flat waxed laces on my Wolverine 1000 Mile Boots so much I want a set for my JCrew / Alden Indy boots to replace the narrow laces that came stock. 

I called Wolverine customer service just now and spoke with their agent who is sending a new pair out to me today. For free. Let's hear it for Wolverine!

Red


----------



## Redsrover (Mar 23, 2009)

Checked mail when I got home from work…2 packages from Wolverine with a total of 3 pair of waxed cotton laces a la 1000 Mile Boot. I've already laced my Alden Indy's with the new laces and they look terrific. Now, those stiff Schnee taslan laces I have cooling in the drawer might look at home on the 1000 Milers…..


----------



## bjorn240 (Jan 8, 2008)

Agree on flimsy nature of stock Indy laces. Waxed laces would be a plus.


----------



## rjacoby (Apr 21, 2013)

*1000 Mile Flat Waxed Laces - Found!*

I'd been looking for flat waxed laces for my 1000 Mile Boots as well, and I recently stumbled upon this site - www.therightlace.com/1000-Mile-Laces.aspx . I was initially skeptical as the site claimed that they guarantee I get the same pair of laces that originally came with my shoes by just picking my shoe from a list of pictures. I never specified color, length, or anything. The laces arrived yesterday evening (3 day free shipping). I eagerly opened the package and these guys were not kidding. The replacement 1000 Mile Laces they had sent me were the exact color, length, width, and material as my original laces.

I would totally buy from these guys again.

R


----------

